# Construir un adaptador de disco duro puerto usb..



## peruanito2088

Navegando por el internet encontre una imagenes, la cuales espero que sirva para poder llegar a lo deseado.

Pero el problema es que las imagenes están para un puerto paralelo y lo que deseo es para usb, ¿se podra modificar para usb?

Espero que me ayuden a resolver este problema, cualquier información que me pueda ayudar se le agradeceria de antemano..

Bueno, les dejo las imagenes

las ultimas 2 imagenes


----------



## Chico3001

Quitate de broncas y compra uno hecho... no estan por encima de los 20 o 30 usd....


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
 Lo que quieres construir, lo puedes comprar.

MercadoLibre: ADAPTADOR IDE SATA A USB PARA DISCOS EXTERNOS Y MUCHO MAS ! - s/. 60.00

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fdesergio

Sin importar donde estes, creeme que hacer algo que los chinos hacen te saldra MUCHO MAS CARO, si pensar hacerlo el solo conseguir los ICs te costara un ojo y al final siempre siempre te saldra mas caro, en esas cosas que hacen los chinos no hay como ganarles, chauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Scooter

Hacer eso "de verdad" es una tarea tremenda. Si se hace soldando dos chips especializados, es lo mismo que comprarlo a los chinos.


----------



## Arsenic

Me interesa hacerlo a mi también. Sé que comprarlo es mejor, pero necesito aunque sea el circuito del adaptador usb a sata. No hay drama con la dificultad de la soldadura.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

jaja no como cren que eso se hace con clips , maskingtape ,chicle y muchas ganitas.

para nada se necesita un microcontrolador y años de programacion ademas de conocer el protocolo de comunicacion tanto de SATA como USB.

los chinos usan microcontroladores de fabricantes en especial y escriben un firmware en algun lenguaje de programacion. lo hacen en serie y si bien lo hacen lo encapsulan en un chip de fabricante desconocido o en un *blob chip* que es un chip en una gota de recina negra.

no digo que sea imposible que uno lo fabrique , no claro que no.
pero un experimentado programador tendra dificultades de escribir un firmware para un micro que lea un disco duro IDE en almenos 3 formatos FAT ,FAT16 NTFS ,etc. ya que cada formato implica complegidad en la programacion.

si es posible meterlo en un chip de almenos 40pin de encapsulado DIP .lo de SMD es para ahorrar costos, por eso encontramos SMD en todo la electronica barata


----------



## analogico

Arsenic dijo:


> Me interesa hacerlo a mi también. Sé que comprarlo es mejor, pero necesito aunque sea el circuito del adaptador usb a sata. No hay drama con la dificultad de la soldadura.



el circuito es   http://www.qobuz.com/info/IMG/pdf/GL830.pdf


----------



## Arsenic

Eso es un datasheet. No vi ningún circuito.


----------



## yosimiro

Te recomendaria, ver anuncios de adaptadores USB SATA-IDE, entonces tendrás los *modelos*, y con eso googleas por el diagrama.
O sea  "adapter (el nombre del modelo) + diagram"
Con eso te debiera salir algo, también puedes buscar imagenes de lo mismo.


----------



## analogico

Arsenic dijo:


> Eso es un datasheet. No vi ningún circuito.



el datasheet es el circuito es el datasheet 

ese es el circuito que usan los chinos
en sus adaptadores


----------



## solaris8

ya lo dijo chico, elaficionado, trilo-byte....
no es un proyecto ni remotamente posible para un simple electronico, soldaduras, circuito, componentes(tal vez inexistentes en mercado local), y ademas con la posibilidad de adquirirlo ya funcionando a un precio muy bajo.....
....mis disculpas pero no lo veo viable!!!

https://www.google.com.mx/search?q=adaptadores+USB+SATA-IDE&oq=adaptadores+USB+SATA-IDE&aqs=chrome..69i57&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

almenos salio alguien que sabe la complejidad del asunto

es algo comun que va ligado a la ingenuidad o el desconocimiento del tema.

es como decir estudiare electronica de grande y cuando salga hare un no se maquina del tiempo o teletransportador.

mas o menos asi pasa. los componentes que usan los chinos son muy propios de la empresa de quien los fabrica, es decir no los podemos encontrar facilmente en el mercado o newark , etc. 
sobretodo el datasheet de esos componentes chinos esta muy muy dificil de encontrar y si lo hay no existe un diagrama solo los pines de salida.

un chip para un chino cuesta centavos y armar el PCB y la carcasa con cables sale en menos de 1 dolar y si nosotros mandamos traer 1 chip nos saldra en mas de 10 dolares, no es viable y con la certeza de que estropemos el chip por nuestra falta de habilidad  .


----------



## Arsenic

No voy a dignar con una respuesta a todo el que subestime las habilidades de cualquiera. Les garantizo que llevo trabajando con SMD desde hace años. No obstante, en algo sí tienen razón: En Venezuela pasa algo similar que aquí en Argentina: Y es que las importaciones de ciertos productos están bloqueadas. Lamentablemente no podré hacer realidad este proyecto por falta de insumos. Quedará para más adelante, no les quepa ninguna duda. De hecho ni siquiera podemos hacer un dock. Una pena, pero así las cosas, no nos queda otra que esperar a ver si se solucionan esas cuestiones.


----------



## yosimiro

A veces de la obstinación sale algo positivo, *aunque indirectamente*.

Si el compañero ha decidido utilizar su tiempo en esto, tal vez aprenda algo, *aunque más no sea que lo perdió.*

En un post de hace poco, alguien se obstinó en usar un alambre de resistencia que no era el correcto (mucha sección).
De ese post obtuve lo que me faltaba para hacer mi propio soldador desde cero.

Yo mismo me obstiné hace un año en hacer un generador eólico con un cooler de PC, el proyecto no fué lo eficiente que hubiera querido, pero en ese entonces, yo no sabía si quiera hacer un puente rectificador, y me vi haciendo uno trifásico.
En toda la web se recomendaba hacer esto con esos coolers, *yo sin embargo y con ayuda del foro, lo pude hacer monofásico.*

O sea que simplifiqué algo que era complicado pero _*vox pópuli*_.

*¿Qué quiero decir con esto?*

Si ante la advertencia de lo complicado e infructuoso del proyecto, el interesado insiste, *parece una buena idea abstenerse y ver que sucede*.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

tampoco tampoco

lo que trataba de decir no es que se pueda hacer con un chicle , un alambrito y talvez cinta adhesiva 
el tener muchisima experiencia con SMD no significa que sepas hacer un lector de discos duros USB casero.

tal vez si es posible de manera casera por medios que no son los *chips chinos* si hay muchas maneras de hacerlo, un microcontrolador por ejemplo, solo basta mirar en la red como gente conecta discos duros a microcontroladores e incluso en computadoras bastante retro como las Conmodore 64 y las viejas Atari.

e incluso he visto gente que conecta discos duros a computadoras caseras con CPU Z80, 6502 e incluso en una CPU hecha a puro TTL.

no es imposible pero tambien hay que tener en cuenta que se deben tener bastos conocimientos del funcionamiento de el protocolo de comunicacion del discoduro y todos sus formatos.

algo de programacion y lo que es *completamente secundario* *soldar componentes*


----------



## Scooter

Lo de soldar mas que secundario es "terciario" o anecdótico. 
En su día yo defendía que la electrónica mas que tecnología era "picardía"; sea cual sea tu proyecto casi seguro que alguien hace un integrado al que le añades dos resistencias y un condensador y hace la función que buscas.
En este caso seguramente lo mismo, casi seguro que hay un integrado que hace eso. La pregunta es ¿hasta que punto soldar un integrado sin mas es " hacer" algo, que diferencia hay con comprarlo ya soldado?
Por otro lado, hacerlo "a pedales" desde cero es una tarea titánica, principalmente cientos de horas de programación y configuración del equipo. La soldadura calculo yo que podría ser un 1% del trabajo echando por alto.
Hacerlo desde cero llevaría cientos de horas de depuración para conseguir un producto entre mediocre y malo con fallos en los sistemas de archivos en los protocolos etc. Que todo eso funcione tan solo medio bien es muuucho trabajo.

Por ejemplo, mi PC lo monté yo. Compré las tarjetas, la memoria y el disco duro y lo monté. Eso no me hace "fabricante" de PCs ni pretendo ni se me ocurre dar el salto y "soldarme" el próximo. La tecnología de los 80 era susceptible de replicar en casa, la actual, por suerte o por desgracia no lo es. Haciendo el friki he montado y soldado un clon de zx spectrum con circuitos 74xx e incluso he ampliado la RAM, he puesto chip de sonido... Esa parte la he diseñado yo. Hacer un PC actual eso es de otra liga.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

eso mero la tecnologia china supero al hobbista por miles de kilometros
la era ochentera era plenamente hobbista pero no habia divulgación de esquemas , ni de datasheets y sobretodo la ingenieria andaba en pañales asi que estamos muy a la par.

talvez en 20 o 30 años existan herramientas y chips mas poderosos que los micros de 32 bits actuales es mas que tal si la palabra microcontrolador sea obsoleta como ahora lo es haces un sistema basado en CPU. 

tal vez sean sistemas basados en hardware digital y analogico tipo FGPA pero mas galletudo barato y compacto.


----------

